# rubberizeit?



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

Has anyone seen/used this stuff? It is liquid rubber and looks pretty amazing. I was thinking about building a plywood tank, so I started reading about epoxy and fiberglass. I stumbled upon this stuff in a great DIY plywood tank build (youtube video):





Apparently this stuff is aquarium safe, waterproofs wood, works as an adhesive, and is extremely strong. Oh, and it's cost effective... Sounds too good to be true. I might try building the same 237 gallon aquarium the guy did in the video above, but wanted to throw this out there to everyone for some feedback.
http://www.rubberizeit.com/


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

Natedog, I know all about that build I followed it on another forum. I have seen some other people use the product with a few issues. First off silicone GE1 does not cure to the liquid rubber so you will have to find a way to seal the glass. If i recall one person used printable caulk and painted the liquid rubber over top the caulk with no problems. The best way is to fiberglass the area around the glass. set the glass in with silicone and then paint the liquid rubber up to the silicone but not touching it.

Only draw back of the product I for see is that it turns brown when submersed. So if you were hoping for a solid black tank inside then I would not use this product. But yes this product will hold up a shoe box filled 1/2 with water is no problems.


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

my only concern is the part where he stated that although the silicone worked fine for him he had heard others struggled of found workarounds for it.


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

yes big, that is a concern but people have had success with it just takes an additional step. One person used dow 795, down side of the product must wait a week or 2 for it to cure were as regular silicone is 48 hrs.


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

Yeah, I heard him mention that in the video, kind of like an after thought. I wonder if you sand the rubber area where the GE1 would be applied, it would hold? I might write the company and ask them if they have found a solid solution to the silicon issue.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## taxxara (Dec 3, 2010)

Sound like a very good product.

Does it bond to acrylic?


----------



## Valous (Jan 30, 2011)

taxxara i believe dow 795 bonds to both acrylic and liquid rubber. Just if you are going to use dow 795 it says to allow to cure for a week or so. do that if not longer.


----------



## taxxara (Dec 3, 2010)

These products will make building a plywood tank so much easier. Its a real shame I cant find these items in Europe


----------



## natedgg (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm gonna go for it. I'm going to order the dow 795 and the smallest amount of rubberizeit they have to run some tests.

I'm thinking I'll rubberize the entire interior first, let that cure well over 10 days, then dow 795 over the top of the rubber to the glass.


----------



## taxxara (Dec 3, 2010)

Let us know how it goes opcorn:


----------



## aquaponicsllc (Jul 28, 2013)

I have been using the product for the last couple of months and found that it is a very faulty product. It will appear to work for the first 10-30 days but will eventually leak. It does not bond to PVC or glass. Please, please do not use this product to contain water it will fail in a matter of time every time.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

aquaponicsllc said:


> I have been using the product for the last couple of months and found that it is a very faulty product. It will appear to work for the first 10-30 days but will eventually leak. It does not bond to PVC or glass. Please, please do not use this product to contain water it will fail in a matter of time every time.


I guess that's why he never posted back since 2011. :lol:


----------

